# What should I bring?



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2013)

A week or so ago I took care of a little old lady's two mediterranean tortoises for a week while she went on a cruise to Alaska. This a.m. she called and invited me to a b-b-q at her house this coming Sunday. I don't do that sort of thing. So, while my mind was saying politely, "No thank you," my mouth said, "That would be fine. What time should I come over?" I have no idea why I agreed to this. I never do this sort of thing.

So, my dilemma is, should I bring something? Just some little token hostess gift? What?


----------



## Spn785 (May 30, 2013)

I would take a desert. I wouldn't think a hostess gift, because this is probably partly a way to say "Thank you" for taking care of her tortoises.


----------



## wellington (May 30, 2013)

I say no hostess gift, she probably doesn't need anything. I would bring a dish, like a chocolate dessert, everyone likes chocolate. She is most likely showing you her appreciation for taking care of her tort. If you feel like a hostess gift is more along what you think you should do, then a not so obvious one is a nice dessert on a cute plate or bowl, that she could keep. Now, if you know she likes to drink wine, then that's always a good do I, don't I, thing to bring.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 30, 2013)

Bring a dessert 

What I personally would do is bring a "turtle themed" dessert  But any little edible treat will be welcomed.


----------



## JoesMum (May 30, 2013)

A bunch of flowers would be good... tort edible ones of course  What have you got growing at the moment? Dandelions? Pansies?...


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 30, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> A bunch of flowers would be good... tort edible ones of course  What have you got growing at the moment? Dandelions? Pansies?...



Great idea!

Take a "dessert" of flowers for her torts that you watched! love it.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2013)

I'm no social genius, so I usually ask. Usually along the lines of, "Should I bring something? Maybe some chips and dip, drinks or desert?" All these subtle unwritten rules always get me into trouble. I mean well, but I'm afraid I'm a bit of a social moron.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 30, 2013)

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## haidao88 (May 30, 2013)

Yes great idea I would say don't come empty handled to a BBQ but always take the host/hostess into consideration. Usually something like a dessert is a good idea, but in this case it's a great idea to bring some edible flowers, that way you could ummmm... Kill two birds with one stone. (no birds were harmed in this topic [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]) 


My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## tortadise (May 30, 2013)

Tom said:


> I'm no social genius, so I usually ask. Usually along the lines of, "Should I bring something? Maybe some chips and dip, drinks or desert?" All these subtle unwritten rules always get me into trouble. I mean well, but I'm afraid I'm a bit of a social moron.



HAHA me too. Id end up bringing popcorn or something weird thinking it was an ok thing to bring. Cant go wrong with some of those lil smokies sausages. Those are always good.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 30, 2013)

Tom said:


> I'm no social genius, so I usually ask. Usually along the lines of, "Should I bring something? Maybe some chips and dip, drinks or desert?" All these subtle unwritten rules always get me into trouble. I mean well, but I'm afraid I'm a bit of a social moron.





tortadise said:


> HAHA me too. Id end up bringing popcorn or something weird thinking it was an ok thing to bring. Cant go wrong with some of those lil smokies sausages. Those are always good.



men.... lol




haidao88 said:


> that way you could ummmm... Kill two birds with one stone. (no birds were harmed in this topic [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES])
> 
> My tortoise Peach hates apples
> Mario loves Peaches
> 0.0.2 redfoot



My husband and I solved this problem. We made up a new animal saying so no birds would die  

Next time say, "Hey you can bury 2 bones with 1 dig" LOL It gets the same point across. The dog only digs one hole to bury his 2 bones.. 

OMG did I just honestly write this on the internet?? LOL


----------



## wellington (May 30, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no social genius, so I usually ask. Usually along the lines of, "Should I bring something? Maybe some chips and dip, drinks or desert?" All these subtle unwritten rules always get me into trouble. I mean well, but I'm afraid I'm a bit of a social moron.
> ...



LMAO, you guys are funny. Wine, flowers or dessert or even an appetizer always good choices. Sorry Kelly, you can't just bring a package of those Lil smokie sausages  but there are some great appetizer recipes with them.


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2013)

Napkins and a second shirt...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 30, 2013)

Coors Banquet Beerâ€¦24 pack-12 for you and 12 for the other guests.


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 30, 2013)

Beer is always great, if they don't drink than I've found everyone likes cheeseballs.


----------



## Momof4 (May 30, 2013)

How about brownies, potato salad or guacamole and chips. If your not a big cook you can always go to the deli counter and find some sort of salad. Just put it in a a nice bowl and your done.


----------



## samsmom (May 30, 2013)

how bout a dessert in a nice dish with the recipe for the dessert? homemade ice cream and some cute ice cream bowls or fixins for ice cream sundaes? just a thought!


----------



## theelectraco (May 30, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Beer!


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2013)

A nice bowl of fruit. Get a watermelon, cantaloupe, and honey dew. Make melon balls (I always make big ones with an ice cream scooper) and fill the water melon back up with the melon balls. Looks pretty and everyone loves fruit, especially melons.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the great (and easy) suggestions!! I think I know what I'll bring.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no social genius, so I usually ask. Usually along the lines of, "Should I bring something? Maybe some chips and dip, drinks or desert?" All these subtle unwritten rules always get me into trouble. I mean well, but I'm afraid I'm a bit of a social moron.
> ...



Yeah. I'd bring the little sausages to the vegetarians house... 

You know... vegetarians... people that don't eat meat. They have that in Texas don't they? They must have a few around Austin...


----------



## haidao88 (May 30, 2013)

[/quote]

My husband and I solved this problem. We made up a new animal saying so no birds would die  

Next time say, "Hey you can bury 2 bones with 1 dig" LOL It gets the same point across. The dog only digs one hole to bury his 2 bones.. 

OMG did I just honestly write this on the internet?? LOL
[/quote]

Lol please tell your husband he is a smart man 



My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> My husband and I solved this problem. We made up a new animal saying so no birds would die
> 
> Next time say, "Hey you can bury 2 bones with 1 dig" LOL It gets the same point across. The dog only digs one hole to bury his 2 bones..
> 
> OMG did I just honestly write this on the internet?? LOL



Yeah but some animal still died to get the bones...


----------



## ascott (May 30, 2013)

chocolate dessert, 
lil smokies sausages
Wine
Beer
cheeseballs.
brownies, potato salad
guacamole and chips
salad.
homemade ice cream
Make melon balls--both fruit and alcohol drenched melon balls 
Wine
Wine


Now....this sounds like a party....


----------



## harris (May 31, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Coors Banquet Beerâ€¦24 pack-12 for you and 12 for the other guests.



I like your thinking, Cowboy. However, I'd switch out the Coors for Moosehead.


----------



## Spn785 (May 31, 2013)

harris said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> > Coors Banquet Beerâ€¦24 pack-12 for you and 12 for the other guests.
> ...



I'm a Bud man myself, or Leinenkugels.


----------



## Jlant85 (May 31, 2013)

Turtle soup!!! Yummmm!!! Bet she'll think twice before she leaves her tort with you again! Mwahahahahahaha! 


Don't take this so serous. I'm just kidding...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 31, 2013)

My fall back when I don't know what to bring is the chocolate eclairs from the freezer section in and grocery store. Just keep them in the freezer, dump them in a dish before you go and they will be thawed by the time it is time to eat desert. Just keep them inside whomevers house because you don't want them to be all stuck together by the time you are ready to eat them. 

Also, have fun. Let this be a break and enjoy yourself. Don't stress about what is socially correct or not just be yourself and they will see what your TFO friends see .


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 31, 2013)

*Re: RE: What should I bring?*



Tom said:


> Team Gomberg said:
> 
> 
> > My husband and I solved this problem. We made up a new animal saying so no birds would die
> ...



Milkbones! Hahaha

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## tortadise (May 31, 2013)

Tom said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...




HAHA. Oops I didnt realize it was a vegetarian deal. Yeah most of the veggie eaters are in Austin for sure. Were all meat up in Dallas.


----------



## Kerryann (May 31, 2013)

*Re: RE: What should I bring?*



tortadise said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > tortadise said:
> ...



If you are actually going to a vegetarians you also have to avoid a lot of stuff meat eaters don't think of like gelatin or animal fatty acids. 
I'd say this time of year you can't go wrong with a trifle in a disposable tin or an unneeded bowl. Buy an angel food cake and cut it into slices. Put it in the tin as a layer of cake, layer of whipped cream, layer of strawberries and repeat. The best part is it will look homemade


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 5, 2013)

So what did you bring and how was the BBQ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> So what did you bring and how was the BBQ?



Oh man! I'm so sorry I accepted her invitation.

I brought a nice tray of fresh fruit with a French Cream dip. It looked and tasted wonderful! BUT...

I was the only person who brought anything, so it looks like I didn't have to bring something. There were about 30 people there. She lives on a very long block, and all of her neighbors were there. I guess this is something she does frequently. She had told me to be there at noon, and I got there at 12:15. People were still straggling in by 1:30p and the meat was still on the coals. I didn't know any of those people and none of them had an interest in turtles and tortoises. It was in a high end section of town and they were all way out of my league. I was so uncomfortable. 

Finally, at around 1:30p I sought out my hostess and told her I had to leave. She begged me not to go, but I persevered. To be honest with you, I don't know why she invited me. I was not any kind of an addition to her party, didn't have anything to contribute, and really felt like a 5th wheel.

Chaulk it up to a learning experience. I'll never do that again.


----------



## Tom (Jun 5, 2013)

You sell your self short. You are a very interesting person, easy to be around and I enjoy my time with you each time we meet. Wish you lived closer. I'd invite you over for family dinners. We could sit beside the tortoise pen and drink iced tea. 

YOU might not have been all that interested in the interaction, but I bet your hostess was genuinely interested in interacting with you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry, that stinks!! I have felt this exact way many times!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> .
> 
> YOU might not have been all that interested in the interaction, but I bet your hostess was genuinely interested in interacting with you.



I didn't even see my hostess until I sought her out to tell her I was leaving.


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2013)

That's too bad. Sorry it wasn't a good time. I hate being in those kinds of situations. She may have wanted you there because she isn't all about the uppity ones, but has to play along. She was probably hoping to be able to spend more time with a real person instead of the fakes. It's funny though, the uppieties didn't bring anything, that should have made them feel out of place. Mark your calendar, so next year you will have your "sorry I have to decline" excuse all ready


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2013)

wellington said:


> Mark your calendar, so next year you will have your "sorry I have to decline" excuse all ready



No, in order to get out of there I had to consent to coming next month. But for sure I'm going to quiz her about how many guests will be there. And if its just going to be her daughter and I, then I may just say ok. I'm sure she's just trying to show her appreciation for my taking care of her tortoises while she was on vacation.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 6, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Mark your calendar, so next year you will have your "sorry I have to decline" excuse all ready
> ...



By inviting you once, it would have covered the "she only invited me to thank me for tortoise sitting" type scenario. She instead invited you again, that means there is more there then a simple "thank you".

I agree with Tom you sell yourself way too short. I too enjoyed my time with you, even though it was an extremely sad and stressful day for you. You have no idea how often I wished I could just have you pop in or me pop in on you or just call you up and say "Let's meet at ... for lunch". If real life didn't keep coming up with other plans for me, I would be doing a roadtrip to CA to just to see you again.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep. Its unanimous. You are not going to get anyone who has actually met you to agree that she only invited you out of common courtesy. Sorry Yvonne. We love you and think you are wonderful.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you! You don't know how much that means to me. (both of you)


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry you didn't have a good time. If you were uncomfortable I wouldn't go back. A couple of declines is a good way not to get invited again. 

I hate awkward situations. I'm sure we all have had them.


----------



## harris (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh man, Yvonne. That stinks when you're in an uncomfortable situation like that where you just don't feel like you fit. Especially when you attend one of these things by yourself. On a positive note, you may not have fit in with those 30 people, but here you have 20,000+ people that are in your league!


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 7, 2013)

Yvonne, no wonder she invited you! You are always so patient with answering posts, etc., so you must be a pleasure to know in person, though I have not met you.
She can tell you have a good heart.

I have been in those situations more than once, and you did the right thing by showing up, but also by leaving when you did after saying goodbye. When you speak to her again, make it clear that you just don't like crowds, many of us don't. 
Hopefully she will realize smaller is better, but if not, so be it.

And I wish that I could taste your fruit tray with french cream!


----------

